# Peters Stahl 22r conversion?



## Dbow61 (May 4, 2018)

Can Someone ID this for was told it was for Browning Hi Power 22r conversion not the colt 1911 I hoped, Thanks











































Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Judging by what looks like sear parts inside its slide, plus the "HP" markings in one of your photos, I bet that it's a conversion for the P.35, 9mm, "Hi-Power" Browning pistol.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Dbow61 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks alot great info

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbow61 (May 4, 2018)

I took a look at it and where it is forked I think it's made that way or it's split and curved I don't think it's Sheard

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

